# Suche Info über AutoIT



## nDeedy (8. März 2004)

Moin.

Ich suche nach Anleitungen, evt. Tutorials etc über AutoIT. 
Weiss nicht mal wie man's ichtig beschreiben sollte 

Ist eine Art Parser. kA  her ist der link zu der offiziellen Seite: http://www.hiddensoft.com/autoit3/

ich bräuchte was für den start. Halt so n bisschen Informationen über die grundzüge  wie das Schattenbaum für's PHP ^^

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen 

Danke im Vorraus

P.s. um welche sprache handelt es sich da eigentlich?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (14. März 2004)

Tutorials dazu kenne ich keine. Musste das Teil leider mal benutzten. Die Sprache ansich ist einfach von / für Autoit definiert worden. Kann dir aber nur den Tip geben, wenns irgendwie geht dir eine andere Lösung zu suchen - mich hats fast den letzten nerv gekostet...


----------



## spesso (29. August 2004)

*AutoIt Scripte*

kennt jemand eine gute Website wo man bereits erstellte Autoit-Scripte downloaden kann ?

Danke und Gruss 

spesso


----------



## saschakoeditz (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo n-necro,

schau dir mal den link an, sieht so aus als ob dir es helfen kann.

http://unattended.blue-tree.de/board/index.php?showforum=29


----------



## peethebee (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Ich pushe das Thema mal, weil es inzwischen großartige Verbesserungen an der Sprache gibt.
Man hat eine einfache Syntax, klase GUI-Funktionen und zahlreiche Funktionen, die in anderen Sprachen nur auf Umwegen und mit viel Code zu erreichen sind.
Man kann damit problemlos die meisten kleinen Alltagsaufgaben lösen. Wenn man sich ein bisschen eingearbeitet hat, geht das auch sehr zügig.

Links:
Offizielle Seite - http://www.autoitscript.com (dort gibt es auch die deutsche Hilfe von http://www.autoit.de)
Größtes deutsches Forum - http://www.autoit.de
Kleinere deutsche Foren - http://www.windows-unattended.de, http://www.german-nlite.de
Tutorial (im Aufbau) - http://www.autoit.de/tutorial

Ein Beispiel für das, was mit AutoIt möglich ist (auch wenn es eigentlich nicht dafür gedacht war), ist Galenda - ein kompletter Kalender mit zahlreichen professionellen Funktionen (zu finden unter http://www.galenda.de).

Viel Spaß damit,
peethebee


----------

